
Corporate Subservience to China Exposes the Hypocrisy of Woke Capitalism - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2019/10/15/corporate-subservience-to-china-exposes-the-hypocrisy-of-woke-capitalism/
======
api
A lot of "woke" is BS just like most political posturing. The good parts can
be boiled down to "be wary of stereotypes because aggregate statistics don't
work like that and our brains are biased" and "don't be an asshole."

Corporate subservience to China just shows that corporations (shock!) care
about money and (shock of all shocks!) tend to lose all spine when big money
is at stake. China is both a critical supplier and a huge market.

BTW a lot of "woke capitalism" is about money too. It's about not offending
potential partners and customers, making people feel good, and in the case of
social media keeping platforms clear of too much offensive material to make
them appealing to a wide audience.

~~~
bediger4000
I don't think you're wrong, but isn't there a little bit more to this? I mean,
Quillette is the Arch-nemesis of "Woke". Quillette gloating about moral
failures of a movement that open espouses morality over money is different,
than if, say, Jacobin gloated about it.

~~~
api
Yes I'm well aware of that. If woke is nice feel good bullshit then the
opposite of woke is mean edgelord bullshit, so I'll take woke over "based" or
whatever the hell it's called this week. Sometimes you have to pick the lesser
evil. I just wish sane discourse would come back and this trollish social
media and 4chan/8chan induced psychosis would end.

